# Pub height table for church



## tocws2002 (Oct 12, 2015)

Our church is redoing the welcome and sitting areas and asked if I could make them a custom table. They requested a pub height (~41" high) table, but wanted it "fairly large". Below is what I came up with based on the description and use I was given.

The table top is 36" wide x 10' long x 41" tall. Legs are just under 3" square, all hand cut mortise and tenon joinery except for the top cross supports where I used pocket screws.

I delivered the table unfinished (as requested). My wife helped paint the base and another lady distressed, stained, and polyurethaned the top. It was a collaboration to get it completed and the thing is heavy. I don't have a lot of good pics, but below are a few of the sketchup file I drew, the unfinished base, tabletop, and finished table.

Comments and critiques are welcomed.

Thanks,

- jason

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice Jason. I'm sure it will be enjoyed for years to come.
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 12, 2015)

Good looking table.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 12, 2015)

Great size for the space. Looks professional. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks great Jason!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 13, 2015)

looks great man you got a shot of the distressing


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 13, 2015)

brown down said:


> looks great man you got a shot of the distressing



Thanks, I don't have any pics of the distressing yet. I actually haven't seen the finished table in person yet, but I will try to get some pics this weekend. I don't think it was heavily distressed though, just some dents and dings here and there.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice looking table. Great Job!!!
I like the pic with your shadow in it..... looks like you have a cat sitting on your head. .....lol


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 19, 2015)

brown down said:


> looks great man you got a shot of the distressing



Here are a couple of closeups, not the best pictures, but the best I could get this weekend. As I mentioned earlier, the table was only lightly distressed (to give it a more rustic look), then stained a dark brown and finished with a few coats of poly.

-jason

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

